# Post your Album Covers!



## -mouse-

I just like making album covers when I'm bored... Even if I don't even really have a band going:


----------



## Andii




----------



## vampiregenocide

Made this for a forum member's release.


----------



## DarkKnight369

I did the album art for my old band. Grabbed this from the web as I don't have the files on my work computer, or hosted anywhere....






That funky souls thing is the website I got this from. Weird to see where the album is being referenced, sold still.


----------



## InCasinoOut

This is more of a banner/t-shirt design/sticker/whatever design than an album cover, but I think it could work as one too. I did this tonight since the band i'm trying to put together is finally starting to fall together, and we decided on a name. The result of a bunch of Jacob Bannon (of Converge) inspired imagery that kept floating around in my head.


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## hufschmid

I dont have any albums 

But I still would like to share the graphic art of the ones from "Broken September", I find them gorgeous 

That's the virtual band in which my friend Sébastien Gabriel plays...


----------



## Xiphos68

Scar Symmetry said:


>


----------



## Randy

From the days of my 'hair metal' project:


----------



## Fred

My first EP:






One version of the remix album for that EP:






The other version of that remix album:






And the *work-in-progress* artwork for my first full-length:


----------



## -mouse-

wow, yours are gorgeous. Lot's of well placed blues


----------



## sami




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

sami said:


>




This is so awesome!  My eyes are all over it because there is so much interesting stuff to look at.


----------



## sami

THANKS!! xD

It's a handmade painting by one of the friends of the band and from what they tell me, it's at least 6 feet tall!


----------



## ZXIIIT

Squirrelly Arts (our first CD)





Morphesia (my black metal project, cover is WIP)


----------



## Galius




----------



## DrewsifStalin

Upcoming album!


----------



## 7slinger

guess all I've got is this tiny tiny little one...I'll have to look around for a bigger one


----------



## Hollowway

ZOMB13 said:


> Squirrelly Arts (our first CD)



This is really well done. Who did it? At first I was like, "who, that's pretty dark, with the girl, and the thing in the back and..." and then I looked at the edges and thought, "No, that's not it, it's just..." and then I looked back at the middle and though, "No, it IS a girl getting..." Really creative and pseudo Giger, with a little bit of a "Nothing's Shocking" feel.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Hollowway said:


> This is really well done. Who did it? At first I was like, "who, that's pretty dark, with the girl, and the thing in the back and..." and then I looked at the edges and thought, "No, that's not it, it's just..." and then I looked back at the middle and though, "No, it IS a girl getting..." Really creative and pseudo Giger, with a little bit of a "Nothing's Shocking" feel.



My singer, we (as the band) do everything in house, from the actual CD to stage props and fliers,


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Fred said:


> My first EP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One version of the remix album for that EP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other version of that remix album:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the *work-in-progress* artwork for my first full-length:



Holy shit at the last one


----------



## _detox

My band's debut EP. We're an electronic/pop/metal outfit, so we thought the ravey colours were appropriate.


----------



## blister7321

sami said:


>


 SICK


----------



## vampiregenocide

Really basic EP design I did for a local band recently.


----------



## ry_z

Really simple cover for a drone/electronic EP I did a while back.


----------



## MF_Kitten

this isn't REALLY an album cover, it's just an image i made to put on a profile on a music site. same kind of idea though.


----------



## JohnIce

First album:





Second album:





Both designed/drawn/manipulated by myself  I had a very epic oil painting going on for the third album, unfortunately it never got finished as the band called it quits


----------



## vampiregenocide

This is an idea I have for an EP cover for a new project I'm forming. Its only a basic version, going to do a bit more with the final version.


----------



## ralphy1976

mmm..maybe a more "predator" or "get carter" feel to it would be a killer..i really like the colour and the atmosfear though!!!

and good luck with your new project!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide

ralphy1976 said:


> mmm..maybe a more "predator" or "get carter" feel to it would be a killer..i really like the colour and the atmosfear though!!!
> 
> and good luck with your new project!!!


 
What do you mean man? Like th text?

And cheers


----------



## ralphy1976

nah, more like a shadowy figure of a pred's face / dreads on the left hand side of the pictures, and then the moon as it is and nothing on the right hand side..

you know as if the face was coming out of smoke / made of cigarette smoke


----------



## vampiregenocide

Ah I get ya.  Thats a cool idea, I dunno though I like the simplicity of this piece though. I might try that with something else though. I've only just got into making spacescapes in photoshop. Now I can do planets (albeit in a long-winded way) I was to try nebulas and some cool effects with atomspheres. I have this as my wallpaper at the moment, I love things like this.


----------



## ralphy1976

i love simplicity too, i just think your ishimura is too simply, my head is screaming "what else"!!!

maybe slightly more "smoke"

your wallpaper rocks buddy!!! +1


----------



## vampiregenocide

Hmm maybe once I do a basic nebula for the background, and perfect the smoke more it will look better.  And cheers lol I found it in deviantart, and coincidentally its concept art from the game Dea Space, from which I got the name 'Ishimura' which is the name of the ship the game takes place on.


----------



## mikernaut

I think the "simpleness" of your design works well for the overall piece Vampiregenocide. Maybe just tighten up some of the details abit. smoke, surface details of the planet etc.

Technically not my band, but Leonardo7's band Simoom I did the cover for. I dunno if I posted some of the variations of it and logos. But here they are.


----------



## Asrial

This is a rough sketch of my "signature symbol". It's a mix of the Periphery sphere and an artwork I once saw somewhere on deviantart when I searched "paladin".
It's only a rough sketch, as the triangles needs to be a tad longer, and they are not correct on the degrees, as it is in fact based off of mathematical measurements.
I'll get it redone in the future I hope, plus it's taken on my iPhone while it was laying on top of my spanish book. >_<'


----------



## leandroab

IDK why but I find this very cool for a possible "band logo"





Thing is, I don't remember how I did it, ahahahha.


----------



## Asrial

^12-sided polygon repeated with a single shape. Looks like some teeth photo'd in the mouth in a topographic view, where the teeths edge is the same picture, just repeated in a half circle.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Re-did the cover and a possible new name?


----------



## Soubi7string

Heres my bands EP art that I did




made everything off just a little to grab a wee bit more of attention lol


----------



## Daemoniac

What I've currently got;







I'm thinking of changing it up a bit when I have the chance though... I'm not sure the colours are really doing it for me >.>


----------



## Evil7

​


----------



## Variant

Here's a blank for a flyer that I did that will be for the next strangeletter show:


----------



## LavE

I did this cover together with the other guitarist in my band.
FRONT:


----------



## Jissi

Empire cover:






Miracle cover:


----------



## JohnIce

Not an official cover as of yet, but a scetch for one that's in the works right now.






The fullview of the girl can be found in the "JohnIce's Ladies" thread, and is probably NSFW 

And our "crest" in full size:


----------



## x-CRUX-x

new technical death metal band project!! 

what ive come up with..so far.


----------



## Alimination

I know this topics getting a little old bit I figured I'll post anyways. hehe

Anyways this is a little something I did for a local band in vegas. Unfortunately they're not together no more. Ah well


----------



## Daemoniac

Redone version;


----------



## guitarister7321

I did this a while ago and it sucks, but I guess you can get much more out of MS Paint


----------



## The Beard

x-CRUX-x said:


>



That is so sick


----------



## Ancestor

-mouse- said:


> I just like making album covers when I'm bored... Even if I don't even really have a band going:



cool! i do stuff like that too.


----------

